

Ask HN: Have you ever opted in to see advertisements? - wnevets


======
Artemis2
Yes, on reddit. I have a gold account, but I leave ads on because I feel that
this site needs it more that I need my screen space. Also, their ads are not
really intrusive and they often support charities.

------
AdrianRossouw
I disabled my adblocker on reddit, if that's what you mean.

